# cron executing jobs twice, save-entropy errors



## gqgunhed (Feb 4, 2013)

I found a strange error with my jails (ezjails) producing double status emails.
The apparent error is similar to the one mentioned here.

As I investigated further I found out that "sometimes" the ezjail runs the cronjob twice - so creating a race condition with two save-entropy jobs trying to move and alter the files concurrently. Or sending out a status email twice...

/etc/crontab looks normal, so no double entries or so. 
/var/log/cron shows the duplicate starts of the jobs.

What can cause such a behaviour? As cron is triggered via timestamps, could it be possible that under high load (define high here) time is "too slow"?


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 6, 2013)

*ezjail-admin update missing*

It seems I solved the problem.
I missed an
`# ezjail-admin update -u`
to update the base-jail (binaries linked into all other jails).
So there was a difference between the system binaries of the host-system and the basejail.

So, after doing a
`# freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install`
don't forget to do an
`# ezjail-admin update -u`
to update your ezjails to the same level as the base-system.

(ezjail-admin update -u: -u uses the freebsd-update mechanism)


Will wait another day to see if it is solved.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 7, 2013)

Problem solved by issuing the commands mentioned above.
Errors occurred (IMHO) due to mismatch of system binaries in host- and (ezjail-)basejail-system.


----------

